# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  Ψυχολογία για Εκπαιδευτικούς

## turtle

Εκδόσεις Σαββάλα συγγραφέας David Fontana 

πρόκειται για ένα εξαιρετικά περιεκτικό βιβλίο που εξετάζει το σύνολο των παραγόντων που ενέχονται στο διδακτικό έργο και απευθύνεται τόσο στον υποψήφιο δάσκαλο και καθηγητή όσο και στον εν ενεργεία εκπαιδευτικό στον οποίο προσφέρει συμπληρωματικές γνώσεις και λύσεις.

Πιο αναλυτικά ο συγγραφέας εξετάζει την ψυχολογία του παιδιού από την γέννηση του ως την αποφοίτηση από το λύκειο , σε γνωστικό , συναισθηματικό ηθικό και κοινωνικό επίπεδο μελετώντας τη διαμόρφωση δημιουργικότητας των δεξιοτήτων και της ηθικής και κοινωνικής του υπόστασης .

Ερευνά ολόκληρο τον τομέα των θεωριών της μάθησης περιγράφοντας συστήματα προσεγγίσεις και πρακτικές .

Ένα βιβλίο που βοηθά τον εκπαιδευτικό να βοηθήσει τα παιδιά .

Το ξεκινάω τώρα και το συνιστώ και σε όσους μεγαλώνουν γερά παιδιά !

----------


## pavlina

Εκπαιδευτικος εισαι?

----------


## turtle

θα το ήθελα ...αλλά δεν ήρθαν έτσι τα πράγματα ..

----------

